# Using flat iron on 3g jet opaque transfer paper



## Lune25 (Jul 3, 2017)

Hey guys im from philippines, tried using flat iron on 3g opaque transfer paper to print my design on a white shirt. After 20 minutes of heat pressing it appears that the whole sticky part/side of the paper transfered on the shirt, with still upside down appearance, like a "watermark" format, there seems a white layer on the outer texture, the actual design became just a vague texture.

PS: Used Epson L220 printer with standard ink in printing my design on a transfer paper


----------

